# Knob creek machine gun shoot



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Went to the knob creek machine gun shoot this weekend in Kentucky. If you haven't been you should go!! This place is awesome. Buddy's from work were going and I didn't want to drive 5 hours but I went anyway and it was amazing. I'll upload the videos in my next post. Subscribe and like my videos!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame]http://youtu.be/ckaKmG-Gd9k[/ame]


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame]http://youtu.be/avI1AcZwhIg[/ame]


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame]http://youtu.be/XHG6RgKaMWI[/ame]


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How much does it cost? Is it a once a year event or every week or what?
Any m-60's ? Tommyguns?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

It's a. Purple times a year. The 26th of this month they have like a live action zombie shoot that I would love to go to but have to work


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

U can shoot everything but the mini gun I believe. U can also get Huey rides for $100. They were booked on the Huey rides or we were going to do that too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

canoe carp killer said:


> U can shoot everything but the mini gun I believe. U can also get Huey rides for $100. They were booked on the Huey rides or we were going to do that too.


I spent a lot of time in Huey's in 1973-74. Luckily it was in Eastern USA not Nam. Really cool flying with the doors open three to a side. Instead of paying for a ride I got flight pay, hazardous duty pay and TDY pay on top of my Spec4 pay. I was rolling in some serious cash. I probably had about 200 hours of flight time in Hueys and Chinooks. Hueys were more fun and quieter too. I always wanted to go for a ride in a Cobra Gunship but they weren't part of our mission. just CH47's and Hueys.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been there several times, shoot the assault rifle course and handgun course. the night shoot is great. we always try to get a seat behind the firing line up on the rooftop. ive got some video of it somewhere.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah we tried to get seats but the were full 4 hours before it started


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> How much does it cost? Is it a once a year event or every week or what?
> Any m-60's ? Tommyguns?


Bob it is usually the 2nd weekend in April and the 2nd weekend in October


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

johnrude said:


> Bob it is usually the 2nd weekend in April and the 2nd weekend in October


Thanks Steve!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

what are the costs to buy the ammo and shoot the guns? Do I need to bring a lot of cash to go? or is it decent prices? you have video of the two guns you shot looks like about 25 to 50 rounds down the pipe on each what did it set you back?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> what are the costs to buy the ammo and shoot the guns? Do I need to bring a lot of cash to go? or is it decent prices? you have video of the two guns you shot looks like about 25 to 50 rounds down the pipe on each what did it set you back?


Me and my friends shot the G-36, BAR, SAW, and scar. I shot the BAR which was $35 for a clip of 20 I believe but it jammed so I finished the mag after the guy cleared the jam. My buddy shot the scar with 50 rounds for like $40. Prices are similar with everything. Not too expensive but it adds up. Yes they have the tommy gun and just about everything u can think of. In October I want to shoot the vector and some other guns.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame]http://youtu.be/S9jaU449J-w[/ame]


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame]http://youtu.be/V6crBnZVX8g[/ame]


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Subscribe to my Chanel I'm going to go again and add a bunch more. I'm also going to add some gopro videos of my carp bowfishing which I'm absolutely in love with.!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have always wanted to shoot a ak-47 or a an-94. Do they have such a gun?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

They have the AK I didn't see the other but honestly
I'm sure they do. I wanted to shoot the FAL but it was broken along with the glock 18c which is understandable when they have hundreds of people putting thousands of rounds through them daily
Lol


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Broken? I see. Guess full auto weapons have alot more stress put on them than regular semi auto variants.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah there were several guns broken according to the staff there... Which I could definitely see happening because there were so many people spraying rounds out of those guns from morning to night non stop. I think me and some guys from work are going back for the October shoot. The "night shoot" they did at this one wasn't actually at night. Not sure if they did another one later on that night or not but we didn't want to hang out for another 4 hours and then have a five hour drive home


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Broken? I see. Guess full auto weapons have alot more stress put on them than regular semi auto variants.


So many bullets are going through the barrel that you can burn yourself if not careful.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I grazed the barrel of a semi auto 12 gauge shotgun after putting 25 shells through it. It was quite hot.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

That's soo bada$$


----------

